# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Atatürk'ün Hitler'e toplattırdığı

## anau

Atatürkğün Hitlerğe toplattırdığı kitapğ


Son yıllarda dünya genelinde faaliyetini artıran Ermeni diasporasına Atatürkğün göz açtırmadığını biliyor muydunuz?

Ermeni diasporası son yıllarda önemli mesafe aldı. Birçok ülkenin parlamentosu Sözde Ermeni Soykırım iddialarına yönelik kararlar alırken, Türkiye hiçbirine engel olamadı.

Bundan cesaret alan Ermeni diasporası o kadar patavatsızlaştı ki, Agos Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Hrant Dink cinayetini kullanacaklarını da açıkça ilan ettiler. Türkiye bir evladını kaybettiği için üzülürken, onlar soydaşları Dinkğin öldürülmesi işlerine geldiği için sevinçten zil takıp oynayacak haldeler. 

Son yıllarda uluslararası platformda başarı sağlayan Ermeni diasporası, bu kez de dünya kamuoyunu etkileme yolunda. Ermeni iddialarını perdeye yansıtacak film için çalışmalar başladı. İngiliz Independent gazetesi daha şimdiden, Hazreti İsa'nın üilesi filminden daha fazla ses getireceğini iddia etti.

Neden Rambo?

Nitekim Rambo ve Rocky filmleriyle meşhur olan Sylvester Stallone, Franz Werfel adında üekoslovak asıllı bir yazar tarafından kaleme alınan "Musa Dağı'nda 40 Gün" isimli romandan esinlenerek senaryosu hazırlanan bir filmle yeniden kamera karşısına geçmeye hazırlanıyor.

Tarihçi Murat Bardakçığya göre, aslında bu romandan esinlenerek çekilen ilk film bu değil. ASALA terör örgütünün ortalığı kana buladığı günlerde Sarki Muradyan adında Ermeni bir sinemacı da Ermeni lobisinin desteği ile 1982 yılında bir film çeker. Fakat film beklenen etkiyi yapmaz. Anlaşılan o ki, bu kez Stallone'nin şöhretinden yararlanılarak filmin ses getirmesi amaçlanıyor. Sylvester Stallone Independent gazetesine verdiği mülakatta; "Film siyasi bir sıcak patates. Türkler, konuyu 85 yıldır öldürüyorğ demiş. 

Gelelim Atatürkğün konuyla ilgili hassasiyetineğ

Atatürkğün öfkesiğ

Sylvester Stalloneğnin rol alacağı filmin senaryosuna temel teşkil eden "Musa Dağı'nda 40 Gün" isimli romanın 1934 yılında Almanya'da yayınlanmasından hemen sonra, Cumhurbaşkanı Atatürk dönemin Dışişleri Bakanına talimat vererek, Alman makamları nezdinde başlatılacak diplomatik girişimle kitabın derhal toplatılmasını istemiş.

Atatürk Türkiyeğsinin Dışişleri yetkilileri o dönemde meseleye o kadar ciddiyetle yaklaşmışlar ki, kitabın toplatma emrini Hitler'in ünlü Propaganda Bakanı Dr. Joseph Goebels bizzat vermiş ve gelişmeleri de yakından takip etmiş. Nitekim Goebels kendisine yapılan başvurudan üç gün sonra söz konusu kitabın tüm Almanya'da toplattırıldığını, Türkiye ile olan dostluklarına en ufak bir gölge düşmemesi için her şeyi yapmaya hazır oldukları cevabını büyükelçiliğimize iletmiş.

O dönemde Berlin'deki Türkiye Büyükelçiliği'nde görevli genç bir diplomat olan ve daha sonraki yıllarda dışişlerinde önemli sorumluluklar üstlenen Feridun Cemal Erkinğin (1900ğ1980) Türk Tarih Kurumu tarafından yayınlanan "Dışişleri'nde 34 Yıl" isimli eserinde konu ayrıntılarıyla anlatılmaktadır.

Ermeni cemaati kitabı yaktığ

"Musa Dağı'nda 40 Gün" adlı roman Almanyağda piyasaya ilk çıktığında Türkiyeğnin tepkisi diplomatik girişimlerle sınırlı kalmadı. 15 Aralık 1935ğte Pangaltı Ermeni Kilisesi'nde toplanan bir grup Ermeni, Franz Werfel'in, "Musa Dağda Kırk Gün" adlı kitabını "Türk Milleti hakkında iftiralarla dolu olduğu" gerekçesiyle yaktı. Ermeni cemaatinin bu olumlu tavrı o günün gazetelerinde geniş yer buldu.

Bugün Ermeni cemaatine düşen en önemli görev, "Musa Dağı'nda 40 Gün" adlı çirkin roman ilk yayınlandığında Pangaltı Ermeni Kilisesi'nde gösterdikleri tavır gibi, günümüzde oynanmak istenen oyunlara karşı da açık tutum sergilemeleri ve bu topraklarda hep birlikte huzur içinde yaşadığımızı yansıtmalarıdır.

Bugün dini milliyeti ne olursa olsun her Türk vatandaşına düşen en önemli görev, imkanı varsa Hrant Dinkğin cenazesine bizzat katılarak, yoksa kalben de olsa yanında olduğunu hissettirerek dünyaya birlik mesajı vermektir.

Bu sınavdan hep birlikte geçtikğ

üok şükür bu defa oyun ters tepmiştir.

Türkiyeğde tüm kesimler bu menfur olay karşısında samimi üzüntülerini dile getirmişler ve kenetlenmişlerdir. 

Hükümet işi sıkı tutmuştur. Emniyet birimleri cansiperane çalışmıştır. Zanlının babası tüm dünyaya ibret olacak şekilde oğlunu ihbar etmiş, zanlının dedesi ğben torunuma değil, ölen kişiye üzülüyorumğ deme mertliğini göstermiştir. Geniş olan Samast Sülalesiğnin sözcüleri açıklama yaparak Hrant Dinkğin ailesine başsağlığı dilemişler ve üzüntülerini ifade etmişlerdir. Bu tavırlar bu millete yakışan güzel hasletlerdir.

Son olayda toplumun tüm kesimlerinin gösterdiği sağduyulu hareket, gelecek adına ümit vermiştir. Toplum geçmiş olaylardan ders aldığını göstermiştir.

Bugün Hükümete düşen en önemli görev, Ermeni diasporasının uluslar arası alanda Türkiye aleyhinde çevirdikleri entrikalara karşı daha hassas davranarak bunlara ciddiyetle mani olmaya çalışmaktır.

Tıpkı, Sultan II. Abdülhamitğin ve Atatürkğün yaptığı gibiğ

Arkanıza milletinizi alırsanız, inanın gerisi halletmek o kadar zor değilğ

----------

